# Is This Woman Fat?



## Noomi (Nov 26, 2013)

This woman is what the average Australian woman looks like, in weight and in height. She weighs 70 kilos, which is around 154 pounds:







People on the street were asked if they believed her to be overweight, and their responses actually shock and disgust me:






To me, she is healthy. Not overweight. I don't give a stuff if her BMI says she is borderline overweight, because if we relied on the crap that is the Body Mass Index, footballers would be obese!

What do you think? I am skinnier than she is, about ten kilos lighter, but I don't think she looks even remotely fat. She looks normal.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Nov 26, 2013)

Put a bikini on her and she'll look 20 pounds lighter.


----------



## Politico (Nov 26, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## daveman (Nov 26, 2013)

She's not fat.


----------



## G.T. (Nov 26, 2013)

She's over-weight and holding onto extra fat. And it's not all about looks, it's that carrying that extra fat baggage leads to countless health concerns. Looking at her frame, she would be perfectly healthy at about 15 pounds lighter.


----------



## editec (Nov 26, 2013)

Yes she is overweight and out of shape.

And YES, by today's standards, that makes her very NORMAL.


----------



## Spiderman (Nov 26, 2013)

It's well known that men prefer curvier women over skinny women.

Eternal Curves | Psychology Today

Personally I prefer a woman that's about a size 8.


----------



## martybegan (Nov 26, 2013)

Not too much overweight, however the muffin top created by the too tight spandex sort-of-pants makes it look worse. 

Just needs a little tone.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 26, 2013)

Nope, she isn't fat, she may want to lose 20 lbs. in the Summer.  I always like to be about 5 lbs. over in the winter, it seems crazy but I don't get sick as often if I keep my weight up a little.

She's out of shape and about 20 lbs. over.  That word "Fat", it's a little cruel.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 26, 2013)

Spiderman said:


> It's well known that men prefer curvier women over skinny women.
> 
> Eternal Curves | Psychology Today
> 
> Personally I prefer a woman that's about a size 8.




how funny....size 8 is rather small and hardly curvy unless you go for the very short ones


----------



## Spiderman (Nov 26, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> > It's well known that men prefer curvier women over skinny women.
> ...



It's all about proportion of bust and hip to waist.


----------



## martybegan (Nov 26, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Nope, she isn't fat, she may want to lose 20 lbs. in the Summer.  I always like to be about 5 lbs. over in the winter, it seems crazy but I don't get sick as often if I keep my weight up a little.
> 
> She's out of shape and about 20 lbs. over.  That word "Fat", it's a little cruel.



Its just an unflattering outfit as well. A wise woman once said, "Spandex is a privilige, not a right"


----------



## martybegan (Nov 26, 2013)

Spiderman said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > Spiderman said:
> ...



As a wise man once said, 36-24-36??? Only if she's 5'3"


----------



## Spiderman (Nov 26, 2013)

martybegan said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, she isn't fat, she may want to lose 20 lbs. in the Summer.  I always like to be about 5 lbs. over in the winter, it seems crazy but I don't get sick as often if I keep my weight up a little.
> ...



Stuff anyone that is 5 lbs overweight into too small spandex and they'll look fat.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 26, 2013)

martybegan said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, she isn't fat, she may want to lose 20 lbs. in the Summer.  I always like to be about 5 lbs. over in the winter, it seems crazy but I don't get sick as often if I keep my weight up a little.
> ...



I agree.


----------



## Pennywise (Nov 26, 2013)

She's a tad chunky but her posture is like an ape. I suppose that is to accentuate the slight extra poundage, but if she were stand tall with her shoulders back and not dressed like she just woke from a nap, she would look lovely. Pretty face.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 26, 2013)

no just 

big boned


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 26, 2013)

It is about body measurements which are a direct indicator of % of body fat.

When people start ignoring how much you weigh and concentrate on how fit and how much body fat you have (as determined by measurements) then we'll all be better off.

She looks dumpy and overweight.  I don't care how much she weighs, but about her fitness and body fat content.

I'm sorry Noomi, but what you really are asking here is, "Does she look unappealing in this condition?"

The answer is, yes and has nothing to do with her weight.

A fit and trim body will always be more appealing (AND 100's of times more healthy).....


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Nov 26, 2013)

She doesn't look fat to me but that outfit is not flattering to her.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 26, 2013)

G.T. said:


> She's over-weight and holding onto extra fat. And it's not all about looks, *it's that carrying that extra fat baggage leads to countless health concerns. *Looking at her frame, she would be perfectly healthy at about 15 pounds lighter.



I think she looks a bit over weight, but not anything major, and she is probably pretty average.  

Also, current studies show that being somewhat overweight does not lead to health problems, and a person who is the size of this women would live just as long and be just as healthy as a thin person.  Current studies show being somewhat over weight is not a health concern.  

However, in looks, yes, to me she looks overweight, but not anything serious.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 26, 2013)

She is clearly overweight. 
Her fat % is also clearly high as she is obviously quite out of shape.
 Looking at her, she is also young...perhaps even pre-pregnancy. And if she is this overweight at this age...she will be obese later.


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 26, 2013)

iamwhatiseem said:


> She is clearly overweight.
> Her fat % is also clearly high as she is obviously quite out of shape.
> Looking at her, she is also young...perhaps even pre-pregnancy. And if she is this overweight at this age...she will be obese later.



I agree AND she is out of shape.  That muffin top is a dead give away.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 26, 2013)

No.  And anybody who thinks she is fat goes to bed without dinner.


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Nov 26, 2013)

She's still within the spankable range. Depending if you're into that.


----------



## 007 (Nov 26, 2013)

NEVER... EVER... EVER... tell a woman she looks FAT... lest you unleash the rage of ALL women who are heavy...


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 26, 2013)

*"Is This Woman Fat?"*

She is carrying too much weight for healthful purposes, as in making it more difficult for her heart to do it's job, but I don't consider her to be fat, as I define, fat.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 26, 2013)

Noomi said:


> This woman is what the average Australian woman looks like, in weight and in height. She weighs 70 kilos, which is around 154 pounds:



*I would like to know if she thinks she is fat.*

I know that if I looked like her I would think I was fat ... And I would (and do) put forth the effort not to look like her.
Of course you don't have to do anything because of what someone else thinks ... But taking care of yourself is never a bad idea.

*Then again my interpretation wouldn't necessarily be fair ... I have never set average as a personal goal ... Or used it as an excuse.*

.


----------



## daveman (Nov 26, 2013)

Darkwind said:


> I'm sorry Noomi, but what you really are asking here is, "Does she look unappealing in this condition?"
> 
> The answer is, yes...


No, it isn't.  Beauty is ENTIRELY subjective.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 26, 2013)

She looks like an average woman with a tad of padding; suspect her BMI is between 25-27%, which is not obese, just a bit overweight.

We have no idea about her health and her fitness level.  Her blood pressure, heart rate, colesterol etc. can be fabulous.  A bit of subcutaneous fat is natural and healthy for women (and necessary for hormones to function properly).


----------



## Rebelitarian (Nov 26, 2013)

Noomi said:


> This woman is what the average Australian woman looks like, in weight and in height. She weighs 70 kilos, which is around 154 pounds:
> 
> 
> 
> ...










She isn't morbidly obesse like those who shop at Wal-Mart but she could lose some extra cellulite and tone up her muscles a bit doing aerobics.

There are enzymes on the market called Maximizer which has hemi-cellulase and cellulase in it.   R-Garden - Maximizer

It would be a simple matter of exercise and supplementation.  

I've used them myself and they work great.

Not everyone produces the same amount of enzymes.


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 26, 2013)

She looks fine.

She even has muscalature that shows up on the side of her stomach. Also the pic looks like it has been stretched or squashed...manipulated.

I see no indication that she will be obese when she is older. In fact, a lot of women who are a little soft when they're young become thinner as they age. My best friend is one...


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Nov 26, 2013)

boedicca said:


> She looks like an average woman with a tad of padding; suspect her BMI is between 25-27%, which is not obese, just a bit overweight.
> 
> We have no idea about her health and her fitness level.  Her blood pressure, heart rate, colesterol etc. can be fabulous.  A bit of subcutaneous fat is natural and healthy for women (and necessary for hormones to function properly).



 I think subcutaneous fat is sexy.


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 26, 2013)

Plus it's a definite plus if one expects to survive in open water, or alternately, if one wants their neurons to fire correctly.


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 26, 2013)

And if forced to go on a death march, those of us with a little padding will be the last to croak!


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 26, 2013)

Provided the skinnier marchers don't kill and eat us...


----------



## Mr Natural (Nov 26, 2013)

She's a bit on the plump side.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Nov 26, 2013)

Noomi said:


> This woman is what the average Australian woman looks like, in weight and in height. She weighs 70 kilos, which is around 154 pounds:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd definitely hit that.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Nov 26, 2013)

Mr Clean said:


> She's a bit on the plump side.



Like a man of your age can afford to be picky..tick tock.


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 26, 2013)

Progressive marchers tend to be skinnier...and it has been proven that they are the first to go cannibal and drink their own pee.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Nov 26, 2013)

If she was dressed she wouldn't look pudgy.

spandex was built for health kooks that think sizes 2 girls are moo cows.

she fine, I'd do her.


----------



## Mr Natural (Nov 26, 2013)

Two Thumbs said:


> If she was dressed she wouldn't look pudgy.
> 
> spandex was built for health kooks that think sizes 2 girls are moo cows.
> 
> she fine, I'd do her.



Heck yeah!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 26, 2013)

Mr Clean said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > If she was dressed she wouldn't look pudgy.
> ...



Well yeah...but that wasn't the question...I mean...hell...what guy wouldn't tap that?


----------



## daveman (Nov 26, 2013)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Darkwind, apparently.

And that's fine.  Takes all kinds, etc.  

I think she's lovely, although the Spandex needs to go.  Her shape is distorted by it.


----------



## Connery (Nov 26, 2013)

Standing like Quasimodo, she gives the appearance of being a bit chunky, however, if she stood stood up straight even with those clothes  we would see she was normal and in good shape.


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 26, 2013)

I have to say, I have never heard anyone refer to the women of Australia as generally "beautiful".


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Nov 27, 2013)

Noomi said:


>



She is probably always barefoot and pregnant seems to me and full of gummi bears.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 27, 2013)

She's smiling............

Looks happy............

Who cares...........


----------



## g5000 (Nov 27, 2013)

Australia is the fifth most obese country in the world.  Fact.

America was number one until this year, but Mexico has finally beat us out.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 27, 2013)

If a woman's body looked like that at 40, she'd be doing great.

At 20, she would be doing poorly.


----------



## Noomi (Nov 27, 2013)

G.T. said:


> She's over-weight and holding onto extra fat. And it's not all about looks, it's that carrying that extra fat baggage leads to countless health concerns. Looking at her frame, she would be perfectly healthy at about 15 pounds lighter.



I don't see any extra fat. She has a little bit of fat around her middle, but when you consider the outfit she has been made to wear...you can expect that.



Darkwind said:


> It is about body measurements which are a direct indicator of % of body fat.
> 
> When people start ignoring how much you weigh and concentrate on how fit and how much body fat you have (as determined by measurements) then we'll all be better off.
> 
> ...



She doesn't look dumpy to me. How skinny does a woman have to be before you think she looks healthy?


----------



## Toro (Nov 27, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## Noomi (Nov 27, 2013)

g5000 said:


> Australia is the fifth most obese country in the world.  Fact.
> 
> America was number one until this year, but Mexico has finally beat us out.



Yeah, and we should be ashamed. A little bit of exercise never hurt anyone!


----------



## Noomi (Nov 27, 2013)

Can those who say that this woman is fat please find a photo of a woman who is what they believe to be the ideal/perfect body weight?


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 27, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Can those who say that this woman is fat please find a photo of a woman who is what they believe to be the ideal/perfect body weight?








There are problems, imo, with the way you are looking at this OP. As if there is only one 'perfect' body shape or size for all women.  In the photo I've put up, these young women look about right to me as far as maybe what would be ideal.  One difference between them and  your picture is that they look toned rather than saggy; also, your photo shows a young woman who is a bit over weight, whereas these models are curvy but don't look over weight. 

I don't think women should have the bodies of adolescent boys with tits.  That is an ideal I don't agree with, and it is what most models look like.  I think women should  have some body fat and have curves.

However, woman also have different body types. The girl in your photo has a pear shape, she is heavier on the bottom with thick hips, thighs and legs.  Even if she were more trimmed up, she would still have a generous butt, for example, and probably somewhat heavy thighs.  

So, a lot depends on body type.

Also age. The woman in your photo is young.  At her age, I think a woman should be thinner and more in shape. Her physique, imo, shows someone who is probably generally inactive, doesn't work out or do a lot of physical activity, and probably eats too much starch or junk food.  She just doesn't look fit, but she looks okay. I wouldn't call her fat,not at all, but I would say she looks over weight and not fit.

An older woman, say past 40, is going to be thicker, naturally, except perhaps for genes and body type keeping her thinner.  Metabolism slows down with age and both men and women over 40 tend to be thicker.  The bottom line is probably not so much a matter of weight, unless someone is truly, seriously over weight.  It is a matter of fitness.  An older person may be thicker but fit.  

I also agree with those who say someone her age, in your photo, who is tending to be over weight at her age, will be over weight, probably fat, when she is older and has had  children, unless she works very hard at avoiding that.


----------



## S.J. (Nov 27, 2013)

What's wrong with you people?  She's fat.


----------



## Jughead (Nov 27, 2013)

I don't like to use the term "fat" as it's insulting. However, she is a tad bit "overweight".


----------



## daveman (Nov 27, 2013)

S.J. said:


> What's wrong with you people?  She's fat.



No, she's not.  What's wrong with _you_?



"Fat", like beauty, is subjective.


----------



## Drumhead (Nov 27, 2013)

Lots of comments here about "hitting her up" and so on, plenty in favor of "it". So to go along that line of thought, if she is willing, I would do it with her again.

Is she fat? Not in my eyes. She has a few extra healthy pounds. She'd have to gain a bit more weight to become unhealthy - or fat.


----------



## S.J. (Nov 27, 2013)

If she has dimples on her ass, she's fat.  And I guarantee the woman in that picture has dimples on her ass.


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 28, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Can those who say that this woman is fat please find a photo of a woman who is what they believe to be the ideal/perfect body weight?


Again, why would you continue to perpetrate a myth that there is an ideal body weight?

View this video and get back to Me on why this woman, who is NOT skinny, would be considered healthy, while the picture of the woman you posted would not be considered health.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/8196806-post28.html

Then, throw the weight scale out and tell Me how you would go about determining which is healthy and which is not?


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 28, 2013)

daveman said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...


Apparentlly, you don't comprehend what you read.


----------



## Noomi (Nov 28, 2013)

S.J. said:


> If she has dimples on her ass, she's fat.  And I guarantee the woman in that picture has dimples on her ass.



I must be grossly overweight then, despite being perfectly healthy.


----------



## S.J. (Nov 28, 2013)

Noomi said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > If she has dimples on her ass, she's fat.  And I guarantee the woman in that picture has dimples on her ass.
> ...


You have dimples on your ass?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 28, 2013)

who cares as long as she's happy with how she looks?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 28, 2013)

Why is it that people need to play this game anyway................

If she's happy, then that's all that matters...........

Everything else is BS.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 28, 2013)

Noomi said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > If she has dimples on her ass, she's fat.  And I guarantee the woman in that picture has dimples on her ass.
> ...



I weigh 300 lbs but I'm 6'7" with a waist line of 38 chest size 64
I'm what they call big boned.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 28, 2013)

Her body is out of proportion to her head, so yes she is fat.


----------



## editec (Nov 28, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



A 64 " chest?

Are you 9 feet tall?

LARGE chest for men starts at 42"

HULK Hogans chest is 58".

Color me dubious


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 28, 2013)

editec said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



I am a very large man hence the BIG reb.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 28, 2013)

*You don't have to be skinny to not be fat ...*


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 28, 2013)

eagle1462010 said:


> Why is it that people need to play this game anyway................
> 
> If she's happy, then that's all that matters...........
> 
> Everything else is BS.


Two things.

1.  The entire thread is based upon the OP's reaction to what others said about the woman, which is why I responded the way I did.

2.  If she is happy, then she is happy.  But that is NOT all that matters.  Given a choice, if I am never asked, I'd never give her a second glance with regard to her weight, body shape, or anything else.  I rarely waste time analyzing how people look and usually only notice this kind of then when women start getting catty.  Then its just an eye roll.

However, if asked, I will always respond with truth.  I detest people who think I should respond a certain way so that they can keep their mental justification for whatever it is they want Me to reply about.  If asked, I won't say "No, those jeans don't make your ass look fat."  

I could be wrong, but the entire purpose of this thread is a variation on the notion that girls make themselves sick by trying to be uber thin like a model and therefore we should go to the other extreme and say that its okay if you don't maintain a healthy body because we don't want you to starve yourself.

Why not just tell them to stop the nonsense, eat healthy and exercise.  Keep your body measurements in line with your bodies healthy needs, throw away your scale and care about more than peoples responses of strangers to health questions.

This is really all I'm going to say in this thread.  Too many people are responding to the picture of the woman and not to the reaction of the OP, who apparently thinks that anyone who would reply to a question different from herself are somehow ogres.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 28, 2013)

Marilyn Monroe would be fat by today's standards.... that women looks fine to me


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 28, 2013)

BlackSand said:


> *You don't have to be skinny to not be fat ...*


----------



## Gracie (Nov 28, 2013)

No, she is not fat. 
I like to call it voluptuous, myself. My body is like hers...but my one boob is bigger.
How tall is she, anyway? I am 5'7.5 ". I used to be 5'8" but the older ya get, the shorter ya get.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 28, 2013)

Marilynn Manroe was a size 16. Yes, today's standards she would be considered obese.
My standards of fashion worlds standards? Fuck 'em.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 28, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Me too! (Big boned, that is). I come from German/Irish stock. This fraulein has some meat on her bones and likes it. Nobody messes with me much...and never has, lol. 

btw..big guys float my boat.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 28, 2013)

Noomi said:


> This woman is what the average Australian woman looks like, in weight and in height. She weighs 70 kilos, which is around 154 pounds:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Which responses "shocked and disgusted" you?


----------



## Noomi (Nov 28, 2013)

The ones who said she was fat - especially the stupid blonde girl in the third row far right who said she's embarrassed that 'this is the average'.


----------



## daveman (Nov 28, 2013)

Darkwind said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


  Really?

You wrote:
She looks dumpy and overweight. I don't care how much she weighs, but about her fitness and body fat content.

I'm sorry Noomi, but what you really are asking here is, "Does she look unappealing in this condition?"

The answer is, yes and has nothing to do with her weight.​You say she looks dumpy, overweight, and unappealing.

So you'd tap it?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 28, 2013)

Noomi said:


> The ones who said she was fat - especially the stupid blonde girl in the third row far right who said she's embarrassed that 'this is the average'.





Why would that "shock and disgust" you, and why would you feel the need to call that girl "stupid"?


----------



## Iceman (Nov 28, 2013)

How tall is she?

From the looks of it, I would say overweight, not fat, certainly not obese. It is disturbing that is the norm however. Obesity and overweight people being the norm is a serious issue throughout the Anglosphere.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 28, 2013)

daveman said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry Noomi, but what you really are asking here is, "Does she look unappealing in this condition?"
> ...



No it isn't, that's relativist bullshit.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 28, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Marilyn Monroe would be fat by today's standards.... that women looks fine to me



BS. Who says she is fat? She looks nothing like the woman in the OP. Are you demented?


----------



## Iceman (Nov 28, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Marilynn Manroe was a size 16. Yes, today's standards she would be considered obese.
> My standards of fashion worlds standards? Fuck 'em.



More BS. All this propaganda does is discourage overweight and obese people from losing weight they need to lose.

The Body of Marilyn Monroe


----------



## daveman (Nov 28, 2013)

Iceman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



In case you didn't notice, you don't get to define what other people think is beautiful.  

I know that comes as a shock to you.

So, no, it's not relativist bullshit -- it's the absolute truth.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 28, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Marilyn Monroe would be fat by today's standards.... that women looks fine to me
> ...



I said by todays standards she'd be considered overweight....I didn't say he looked the that women you idiot...although the women looks fine to me as well...Now shut up and don't bother me boy.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 28, 2013)

daveman said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



No it isn't. It is clear who is beautiful and who is ugly. Outliers like you don't matter as far as societal consensus goes.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 28, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



No she wouldn't. Her BMI was 22, not overweight at all. Now piss off with your pro-fat propaganda. It only hurts people from improving themselves. Most Americans need to improve their lifestyle as far as eating and exercise goes. Obesity and and unhealthy weight  have serious economic and social costs on our society.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 28, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



Our society? What are you a commie too? Some people are naturally heavy and perfectly healthy? and BMI is bullshit ,not accurate as far as how overweight, or healthy a person is. I'm sure you're a little, skinny, wimp though boy.


----------



## daveman (Nov 28, 2013)

Iceman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...


It is clear who is beautiful and who is ugly -- TO YOU.  

The men who pay to watch this woman eat think she's beautiful, and your pitiful foot-stamping changes _nothing_.

The designers who paid this walking skeleton to model their clothes think she's beautiful, and your childish tantrum changes _nothing_.

I think this woman is beautiful.  White supremacists don't.  Your opinion matters to neither of us.

But please, by all means -- continue believing you have the authority to dictate what beauty is.  Your petulant arrogance amuses me.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 28, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


Yes, Western Society, what are you a hermit?

Calling me a communist just makes you look stupider than your posts and your signature already do. 

BMI has nothing to do with health? LOL. Maybe if you are an NFL athlete or bodybuilder it isn't as helpful. But for the average people, it is important to keep a healthy BMI.  
How Accurate Is Body Mass Index, or BMI?

S


----------



## Jroc (Nov 28, 2013)

daveman said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



You ever notice the White supremacist types usually have a lot of anger management issues?


----------



## Iceman (Nov 28, 2013)

daveman said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



You are the only one with arrogance. There are universally recognized standards of beauty, and standards by which one is considered ugly. 

You are just spewing relativist bullshit, a mere offshoot of left wing moral relativism. There are objective standards of beauty, outliers don't change that.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 28, 2013)

*What Do We Have Here ...

Not A Size 2 ... Or Anywhere Close To It*





*Not Fat At All ... But Heavier Than Most Women Her Size*





*Damn Sure Not Average ... And Proud Of It*





*Who Gives A Crap What Anyone Else Thinks ... Be Smart And Start Taking Care Of Yourself!*

.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 28, 2013)

Iceman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



Who sets the standards? Do we all haft to abide by theses standards? Should there be a penalty of we do not comply with the "Standards"?  A person might look unattractive to one person, and beautiful to another


----------



## Iceman (Nov 28, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


Society does. We can go out and do pools and put an ugly woman up against a beautiful woman and there will be a overwhelming majority consensus on which is ugly and which is beautiful. 

Your questions are stupid, no one is saying to punish anyone.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 28, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



Maybe I don't like your standards...That women looks fine to me, and she is probably in perfect health.


----------



## skye (Nov 28, 2013)

Lord above!!

That woman is not fat no way!!!! 

may be she is a little bit pear shape ....but she ain't  obese or fat or anything like that.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 28, 2013)

Noomi said:


> The ones who said she was fat - especially the stupid blonde girl in the third row far right who said she's embarrassed that 'this is the average'.


 
I was thinking, WTF, reading her response. Her arm doesn't look like a stick to me, yet she is embarassed? lol


----------



## Noomi (Nov 29, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > The ones who said she was fat - especially the stupid blonde girl in the third row far right who said she's embarrassed that 'this is the average'.
> ...



The old lady on the top far right who reckons she's 'fat'. How insulting. That woman is in no way fat.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 29, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...




Why is that insulting?


----------



## editec (Nov 29, 2013)

Arguing about purely subjective WORDS is pretty much a waste of time.

But its one that folks here just love to do.

Why?


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 29, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



In the end it isn't what someone else thinks of you but whether you feel okay with how you look.  You will never get everyone to agree on what is pretty or beautiful or fat or out of shape, etc.  If you don't like how you look, then change it. If you are fine with it, then why care what anyone else thinks?


----------



## daveman (Nov 29, 2013)

Jroc said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...


Indeed they do.  Pitiful, aren't they?


----------



## daveman (Nov 29, 2013)

Iceman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...


Poor Iceman.  So sad when he realizes his opinions aren't the rule.  

He's a little hint, Skippy:  Nobody gives a shit what you think is beautiful.  And for DAMN sure no one is going to alter their views to suit you.

Got that, kid?  You're utterly impotent.  You're not going to change anyone's mind.  Ever.  Period.

Now go away.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 29, 2013)

daveman said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



You apparently do. You are all bent out of shape over the fact that their are objective standards of beauty set by societies. Some people are better looking than others, just the way it is. 

You are just denying common sense.


----------



## S.J. (Nov 29, 2013)

The OP asks for opinions, then gives her's.  Then those who share her opinion attack everyone who gives a different one.  Can't people accept that others may have a different opinion than your own?  Why does it have to turn into a food fight?  Or was that the real purpose of this thread?


----------



## Zander (Nov 29, 2013)

She's curvy, not fat.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 29, 2013)

Zander said:


> She's curvy, not fat.



Where are the curves of the woman in the op? I don't see any.


----------



## daveman (Nov 29, 2013)

Iceman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...


I don't need society to tell me what's beautiful.

Hey, if you can't think for yourself, or you're too afraid to go against the herd mentality, that's your problem.


----------



## Noomi (Nov 29, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Its the mere thought that someone could consider the woman in the OP to be 'fat', when she doesn't even come close. Everyone has a different definition for the term 'fat', but some people are just ridiculous when they assume that a tiny bit of tummy fat means you are obese.


----------



## Zander (Nov 29, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > She's curvy, not fat.
> ...



They're there. Plus she doesn't have a fat belly....


----------



## Iceman (Nov 29, 2013)

Zander said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



But where?


----------



## Iceman (Nov 29, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



She isn't fat, but she is overweight and plain looking. I feel sorry for the average Australian man


----------



## Jroc (Nov 29, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



it's the skinny little twerps who think that. Actually as a women ages she looks a bit better with a little more weight on her.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 29, 2013)

*Fat cells never go away.*

They will be with you forever unless you have them surgically removed or liposuction.
Your body can create fat cells when the set number you are born with are full ... You can empty and shrink them ... But you will never lose any of them naturally.





If you want to say that having fat instead of muscle doesn't make you fat ... Then that is a matter of not recognizing the fat you have ... They are called fat cells.
If you don't want to end up with more fat cells than your body can effectively manage and cause health problems ... Then understand that it doesn't take a whole lot for that to happen.
Fat cells release ... leptin, interleukin-6, tumor necrosis factor alpha, angiotensinogen, adiponectin and resistin into your bloodstream ... And the more fat cells you have, the more secretions you have in your blood.
These secretions cause ...  Damaged blood vessels and tissues, impaired blood flow ... And result in health problems such as diabetes, high blood pressure, liver disease, cardiovascular disease and certain types of cancer.





Amazingly enough special diets are ineffective at controlling the levels of the dangerous secretions from fat cells ... Because different diets still only have limited effects on individual secretions.
Limiting overall caloric intake will help reduce fat storage ... But it won't get your body into balance with what it is designed to do.
The only way you halt the destructive process is to exercise and shed the pounds.





It is hard to do because if you are successfully stressing your body to a point of desirable  effect ... It will make you feel like crap for as long as a few months before you finally meet a threshold where you really feel better after exercising.
Your body grows muscle by tearing muscle and rebuilding it ... That is what no pain no gain means ... And the more muscle you have the better your body burns and processes fat.
Feed your body the right foods and put some muscles in there to do the work ... Turn your body into a fat burning machine.

*You will be healthier, feel better and look better ... You Can Do It!*



*PS ... Don't worry about the guys who like their ladies a little chunky ... There are plenty of chunky chics to go around.*

.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 30, 2013)

A positive story. We need to see more of this across America

*Army Wife Surprises Husband With 96-Pound Weight Loss on His Return From Afghanistan*






Army Wife Surprises Husband With 96-Pound Weight Loss on His Return From Afghanistan | ABC News Blogs - Yahoo


----------



## Noomi (Nov 30, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



It must be just me, but I am not seeing anything to indicate she is overweight. *shrug*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Nov 30, 2013)

They were asked if she was overweight; not fat. Fat has a very negative connotation. And the responses are right. She is overweight. She needs to lose 20-25 pounds to be at her ideal weight.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## Unkotare (Nov 30, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Now you're just being dishonest.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 30, 2013)

IF that extra 15 kilos was in her breast I believe all would be well, until an older age where augmentation would be necessary.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 30, 2013)

Noomi said:


> This woman is what the average Australian woman looks like, in weight and in height. She weighs 70 kilos, which is around 154 pounds:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The average height of an Australian woman is 5'4.5", the average weight is 157 lbs.
At 5'5' and 157 lbs, one is over weight (my opinion).  She looks over weight to me.
Being average doesn't mean one is not over weight, it just means they fall into the average range.
I expect my 5'5'' women to be closer to the 120-130 lb range.  My 53 year old sister is 5'5" and runs about 130 lbs.  My ex-wife is 5'6" and runs about 125 lbs.  Both of them also have much larger breasts than the woman in the picture.  My daughters are slightly smaller, at 5'4" and 5'3", and they each carry about 120 lbs.  My ex-wife looks a little skinny, but not unhealthy, the other three look fantastic.


----------



## Alfalfa (Nov 30, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> They were asked if she was overweight; not fat. Fat has a very negative connotation. And the responses are right. She is overweight. She needs to lose 20-25 pounds to be at her ideal weight.



Weird how _overweight_ became _fat_ in this thread...without any forcing at all.

I love this thread, it tells more about the commenters then they might wish.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 30, 2013)

alan1 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > This woman is what the average Australian woman looks like, in weight and in height. She weighs 70 kilos, which is around 154 pounds:
> ...



We all have are opinions, give her a little tan, get her out of that funky spandex and into something a little nice,r she'll looking good...Funny how some fat, beer bellied guys expect their women to be Super models or something


----------



## Iceman (Nov 30, 2013)

Jroc said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



It isn't that, she just isn't good looking, and she is overweight. Though losing weight would definitely improve her looks. Even if not for reasons of improving appearance, this woman should improve her weight for the sake of her future health.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 30, 2013)

editec said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



I had a 54" chest when weight lifting, I am 6 feet tall.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 30, 2013)

ha, i know who the fatties are.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 30, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I don't buy either one of you dubious is a good word


----------



## Vox (Nov 30, 2013)

It depends. If her height is 180 cm - she is not fat, if it is 155 cm - she IS fat( if her weight is 70 kg)

Per picture she is about 168-170 cm , so she is a bit overweight, but not fat.

Her BMI is, probably about 28.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Nov 30, 2013)

skye said:


> Lord above!!
> 
> That woman is not fat no way!!!!
> 
> may be she is a little bit pear shape ....but she ain't  obese or fat or anything like that.


----------



## Vox (Nov 30, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Marilynn Manroe was a size 16. Yes, today's standards she would be considered obese.
> ...



 35-22-35 by Dressmaker's claim is by today's measurements size 0 or 2, but the sizes charts have changed extremely, so she might have been 6 or 8 by the early 60s.
( to lazy to check )))))


----------



## Vox (Nov 30, 2013)

daveman said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



I basically agree with you, except the photo of the model is photo-shopped, IMHO.

Yes, I know about eating disorders in models, but the proportions of the head and the body do not match


----------



## Noomi (Nov 30, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



No, I am not. She is wearing spandex, which is tight around the middle, pushing her tummy fat up, to give the impression she is carrying extra weight around her middle. Put her in a dress and you wouldn't even notice it.

She is not overweight, at least not by my standards.


----------



## Noomi (Nov 30, 2013)

Iceman said:


>



I doubt that stupid woman even gave birth to those children.


----------



## S.J. (Nov 30, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I can certainly see why she has 3 kids.


----------



## Noomi (Nov 30, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



She's pretty cute, I'll grant her that, but no woman should look at her and think that they should look like that after three kids, and she herself has no right to expect women to look like that!


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 30, 2013)

Noomi said:


> I doubt that stupid woman even gave birth to those children.



_"Fat-shaming, fit-shaming or being ashamedwhatever you want to call it, I dont like saying it. No one should ever feel ashamed for who they are. You cant create a positive future built on the foundation of shame. The problem I see is we are shifting to a society that accepts being overweight/obese as the norm. When being unhealthy is normalized, it makes people complacent to change. There is a fine line when you say something is unacceptable versus being shameful. I believe that we should not shame those who are challenged with their weight but instead support them and understand where their struggle stems from."_ *~ Maria Kang*

*I can see why you think she is stupid.*




4 words I will Never Use. | Maria Kang


----------



## Iceman (Nov 30, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



You aren't the only one that is mad it her. This drove the fatocracy crazy. She kicked the fat female hamster into high gear and she got banned from facebook. LOL

Fit mom Maria Kang banned from Facebook over obesity comments | Fox News


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 30, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...





I don't believe you. I think you _want_ to tell yourself that, but if true it means your standards are not standard.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 30, 2013)

Noomi said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Most women don't have three kids and are overweight. They have no excuse to not be overweight.


----------



## Vox (Nov 30, 2013)

Noomi said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



there is nothing special about her looks. She is young, she is working on it and the kids were born in a very short span of time.

Plus she is Asian - you don't see too many Asian women being fat or even overweight.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 30, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...





"Stupid" is assuming (hoping?) that someone more fit and attractive than you must be "stupid." You say you're not a chunky monkey, but you sure seem bitter about something. Maybe you're angry that she had those three kids instead of three abortions? I know how much you despise human life and all.


----------



## Vox (Nov 30, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



This is ridiculous. Granted, her comments were not very sensitive, but come on - so WHAT?
she told the truth


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 30, 2013)

Vox said:


> Plus she is Asian - you don't see too many Asian women being fat or even overweight.





That's a silly generalization.


----------



## Vox (Nov 30, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



I think  you nailed it


----------



## Vox (Nov 30, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Plus she is Asian - you don't see too many Asian women being fat or even overweight.
> ...



maybe, but I have never met an obese Asian woman.

They cook at home


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 30, 2013)

Noomi said:


> She's pretty cute, I'll grant her that, but no woman should look at her and think that they should look like that after three kids, and she herself has no right to expect women to look like that!





She has no "right" to encourage women to be fit and healthy? Did you take an extra Stupid Pill today?


----------



## Noomi (Nov 30, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> "Stupid" is assuming (hoping?) that someone more fit and attractive than you must be "stupid." You say you're not a chunky monkey, but you sure seem bitter about something. Maybe you're angry that she had those three kids instead of three abortions? I know how much you despise human life and all.



She is stupid to put the assumption out there that women who gave birth 8 months ago have no excuse to be carrying around some excess weight.


----------



## Noomi (Nov 30, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > She's pretty cute, I'll grant her that, but no woman should look at her and think that they should look like that after three kids, and she herself has no right to expect women to look like that!
> ...



Of course she has the right to encourage women to be fit and healthy, but to expect women to lose weight and have washboard abs months after giving birth is unrealistic.
What part of that don't you understand?


----------



## Iceman (Nov 30, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > "Stupid" is assuming (hoping?) that someone more fit and attractive than you must be "stupid." You say you're not a chunky monkey, but you sure seem bitter about something. Maybe you're angry that she had those three kids instead of three abortions? I know how much you despise human life and all.
> ...



What's the excuse for most women who don't have three kids that are still overweight?


----------



## Noomi (Nov 30, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Not much. Pregnancy makes you put on weight, which is normal. Stuffing your face full of crap is not.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 30, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


I lost 55 pounds in 4 months. I used to be obese and now have a normal BMI. That is why I especially hate fatasses and all there excuses, it sickens me.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 30, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Then don't get your panties in a bunch over this, she is addressing all overweight women obviously. If she can do this with 3 kids, any other woman's excuse is lame.


----------



## Noomi (Nov 30, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I lost 15kgs in around six months through healthy eating and exercise, and it makes me angry when fat people insist that they can't lose weight, while stuffing their faces. Get off your butt, eat a salad and go for a walk.

That applies to women without kids, women who have a newborn have no time to exercise, they have baby to care for.


----------



## Noomi (Nov 30, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



Her poster says otherwise - if she was addressing all overweight women, why have the photo with her kids? The implication is that women should be able to slim down like her after having a child, which is simply not true.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 30, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


Pregnancy isn't an excuse to remain fat. With a kid you can eat right(that will take off weight without exercise), and on top of that you can take just 30 minutes to exercise. No one says you have to be like this woman, just don't be overweight.


----------



## S.J. (Nov 30, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


Bullshit.  They can squeeze out a few minutes a day, and they can cut back on their food intake too.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 30, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Are you that daft?

She is saying she lost weight despite 3 pregnancies. She is saying if she can do that, why can't any woman who is overweight lose weight(most of whom don't have three kids).

The reason most people don't lose weight is because they are lazy and undisciplined, and full of excuses.


----------



## Noomi (Nov 30, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



Looking after a newborn is hard work, and women are tired enough without having to exercise. When the kid is a toddler though, they should lose it.


----------



## Vox (Nov 30, 2013)

Noomi said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



LOL it is actually vice verse. Newborn is much easier to care for than a toddler.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 1, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > "Stupid" is assuming (hoping?) that someone more fit and attractive than you must be "stupid." You say you're not a chunky monkey, but you sure seem bitter about something. Maybe you're angry that she had those three kids instead of three abortions? I know how much you despise human life and all.
> ...




So, in your warped view she would magically become more 'intelligent' if she were overweight? You know that's stupid, right?


----------



## alan1 (Dec 1, 2013)

Vox said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Noting like having a 15 year old daughter to get a man in shape.
Just in case he has to beat the heck out of a strapping 17 year old male.


----------



## Zona (Dec 1, 2013)

Is she healthy?  If so, ok the.  Personally I like small waists.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 1, 2013)

Am I fat? I don't think so. I like my body. I don't like my belly, but alas...I blame my youngest son, lol.

Anyway...I am one less boob now, but my body shape is the same as it was then. I am not a bone rack. I am not huge. I am...rubenesque. Don't you agree? 







[/IMG]


----------



## Noomi (Dec 1, 2013)

^if that is you, you are not overweight at all.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 1, 2013)

Yes. That is me. Coupla years ago.


----------



## Noomi (Dec 1, 2013)

You look good!


----------



## Gracie (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks! Being a gardener helps. And busy all the time. Course, I am not as busy as I used to be, or garden as much either. But I still wear the same size clothes so I guess I am doing something right.


----------



## Zona (Dec 1, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Am I fat? I don't think so. I like my body. I don't like my belly, but alas...I blame my youngest son, lol.
> 
> Anyway...I am one less boob now, but my body shape is the same as it was then. I am not a bone rack. I am not huge. I am...rubenesque. Don't you agree?
> 
> ...



Sorry u lost a breast to cancer. Is that a cigarette in your hand?


----------



## Gracie (Dec 1, 2013)

Yep. I smoke. Yep. I know I shouldn't.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 1, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Yep. I smoke. Yep. I know I shouldn't.



Nice legs. kind I like.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 1, 2013)

Noomi said:


> You look good!





Get a room.


----------



## Iceman (Dec 1, 2013)

Norwegian woman 4 days after giving birth
Norwegian soccer player's wife criticized for post birth body - NY Daily News


----------



## daveman (Dec 1, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Am I fat? I don't think so. I like my body. I don't like my belly, but alas...I blame my youngest son, lol.
> 
> Anyway...I am one less boob now, but my body shape is the same as it was then. I am not a bone rack. I am not huge. I am...rubenesque. Don't you agree?
> 
> ...



Lovely.  

Shoulda posted that in my Boobs thread.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 1, 2013)

Skinny women are not attractive. Muscular women are disgusting.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 1, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Skinny women are not attractive. Muscular women are disgusting.




Convenient for you that you feel that way, given demographic trends in this country.


----------



## Vox (Dec 1, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Am I fat? I don't think so. I like my body. I don't like my belly, but alas...I blame my youngest son, lol.
> 
> Anyway...I am one less boob now, but my body shape is the same as it was then. I am not a bone rack. I am not huge. I am...rubenesque. Don't you agree?
> 
> ...



You look GOOD


----------



## Iceman (Dec 1, 2013)

Gracie=attention whore, and is mediocre looking.


----------



## Noomi (Dec 2, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Norwegian woman 4 days after giving birth
> Norwegian soccer player's wife criticized for post birth body - NY Daily News



She had to have know how much anger that photo would generate.


----------



## Iceman (Dec 2, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Norwegian woman 4 days after giving birth
> ...



Yes, most women hate better looking women.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 2, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Gracie=attention whore, and is mediocre looking.



lol. You funny, guy. You funny.


----------



## Noomi (Dec 2, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



Not about that.

She didn't have much of a bump, though, did she? Probably why her stomach shrank so quickly.


----------



## Spiderman (Dec 2, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



It looks like she didn't put on a lot of weight when pregnant.

She was also very fit before I'm sure her that played the biggest role in her post birth looks.

Seems to me that all people care about is having a gigantic baby these days. A newborn can be perfectly healthy at 6 lbs


----------



## Mertex (Dec 2, 2013)

I don't think she's fat, just a tad overweight.  However, she doesn't look fit.....her body seems to sag a bit.  I would start doing some exercises if I were here, to get more fit.

She looks like a mom of young kids that is comfortable with her weight, though.


----------



## Iceman (Dec 2, 2013)

New research disputes fat but fit claim 

New research disputes fat but fit claim* - NBC News.com


----------



## Vox (Dec 2, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Gracie=attention whore, and is mediocre looking.



when your wife ( if you find one) will look like Gracie after she goes through life - THEN you would be able to judge who looks what.
Until then STFU


----------



## deaddogseye (Dec 3, 2013)

Fat

and the use of the word average can be misleading since most people are fat making fat average


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 3, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Norwegian woman 4 days after giving birth
> ...





You mean how envy among bitter, insecure people like you.


----------

